# Found another rig................



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Well i drove to the next population center east of me 475 miles round trip yesterday to pick this up. Rust free, (no salt in Montana) 2001 XLT 4x4 V6 Automatic, 105,654 miles. It was advertised as needing an engine. When i got there and looked at it there was a small hole in the valve cover over the timing chain. Looks as if the cam follower or tensioner let loose. I drove it on the trailer (had no other choice when the come-a-long broke)and it rand ok with a little chain noise that i expected but no vibration or miss. Just in case, i picked up a used engine with 66,000 from a rollover for $400. Figured i could always sell it again at that price. Anyways, i'm thinking i may be able to just fix the tensioner and everything else in the timing on the front and roll until something else lets go. (gotta pull the engine to do the back guides so i will forget that for now.) Chime in on opinions of the value as is and i'll post the price later.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Well i drove to the next population center east of me 475 miles round trip yesterday to pick this up. Rust free, (no salt in Montana) 2001 XLT 4x4 V6 Automatic, 105,654 miles. It was advertised as needing an engine. When i got there and looked at it there was a small hole in the valve cover over the timing chain. Looks as if the cam follower or tensioner let loose. I drove it on the trailer (had no other choice when the come-a-long broke)and it rand ok with a little chain noise that i expected but no vibration or miss. Just in case, i picked up a used engine with 66,000 from a rollover for $400. Figured i could always sell it again at that price. Anyways, i'm thinking i may be able to just fix the tensioner and everything else in the timing on the front and roll until something else lets go. (gotta pull the engine to do the back guides so i will forget that for now.) Chime in on opinions of the value as is and i'll post the price later.


What would you use this for? $2300


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would use this truck to go fishing or to the beach. Still need the earth choker to go hunting. Nice pick up bro.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Currently i use an explorer in the winter to do lock changes and wints. Roll the gas compressor in the back and go. I may use this myself or my daughter starts driving in May. Might go to her..............


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I have owned four rangers (and one bronco II) over the years and currently run one with a topper for my light work. Great reliable little workhorses, fuel efficient and used parts are in abundance!! 

Gotta love the no salt! Most vehicles around here develop the "cancer" within five years of leaving the factory.

Nice Find Mtmtnman!!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure what to think. Nice looking rig but the fibergalass looking valve cover is unusual. Where did the fiberglass go ?? I would want to clean the whole front end and look hard at what let loose. Try looking on a "ford" tech website or similiar or see if there was a service buliten to solve this. IF the timing chain got that loose it would have jumped time and been a real bad sounding rig in my opinion. SO I doubt it was a tensioner that did nt work. Usally the tensioners are a hydrolic piston that is actuated off of oil presure at the end of an oil gallery. Looks like some thing hit it from the top is what I'd ssuspect and driven. Was there oil everywhere in the engine compartment ??


----------



## jeffinmaine (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice find! Around here it would be worth $1200-1500 needing an engine.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Not sure what to think. Nice looking rig but the fibergalass looking valve cover is unusual. Where did the fiberglass go ?? I would want to clean the whole front end and look hard at what let loose. Try looking on a "ford" tech website or similiar or see if there was a service buliten to solve this. IF the timing chain got that loose it would have jumped time and been a real bad sounding rig in my opinion. SO I doubt it was a tensioner that did nt work. Usally the tensioners are a hydrolic piston that is actuated off of oil presure at the end of an oil gallery. Looks like some thing hit it from the top is what I'd ssuspect and driven. Was there oil everywhere in the engine compartment ??




Very common in the SOHC 4.0. There is 4 timing chains in the motor. 3 on the front, 1 on the back. The plastic tensioners get weak and break. This one got caught and tossed into the valvecover. Still runs fine as the guy shut it down quick and it hasn't jumped time. Problem is, al lthe little pieces of plastic end up in the pan and oil pickup. Since i gotta pull the motor to take care of this, i'm going to put the low miles engine in it's place with all new timing components. i should be in the shop tonight working on it but i have been hit with the lazy bug.............


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Very common in the SOHC 4.0. There is 4 timing chains in the motor. 3 on the front, 1 on the back. The plastic tensioners get weak and break. This one got caught and tossed into the valvecover. Still runs fine as the guy shut it down quick and it hasn't jumped time. Problem is, al lthe little pieces of plastic end up in the pan and oil pickup. Since i gotta pull the motor to take care of this, i'm going to put the low miles engine in it's place with all new timing components. i should be in the shop tonight working on it but i have been hit with the lazy bug.............


Aight its friday and the weekend is comming stoke the fire and stock the fridge with your favorite beverage it'll be done come monday


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Aight its friday and the weekend is comming stoke the fire and stock the fridge with your favorite beverage it'll be done come monday




LOL! 8* here this AM. The Pellet Stove is running but even though the garage is insulated, 35,000 BTU don't go to far!! Might fire the 250,000 BTU Chimney heater to take the edge off!


----------

